# Sissy & Allergies



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is not feeling very well. I gave her a bath on Sunday (our groomer could not get her in) and I used Oatmeal shampoo. She started itching on Tuesday.

So on Thursday I rinsed her off and did a little Eqyss shampoo. Her itching was better but still she was acting funny. She refused her treat last night and just wanted to sleep in her crate. 

This morning she went outside and threw up twice. I immediately took her to the vet. He said just allergies. She got two shots. One for allergies and another for the nausea. He really didn't think it had anything to do with the shampoo just allergies in the air, etc. (springtime)

We have had problems with her allergies before which cause ear infections and between her toes get raw and scaly. Then she starts to lick them, etc.
I have a medicated shampoo I use on her toes.

Anyways, she has been sleeping ever since we got home from the vet. But stirred a little while ago and I think she is feeling better.

Anybody else have allergy problems like this?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

awww, poor baby, she looks miserable. So far Tessa doesn't seem to have allergies but my kids have terrible allergies. My DS took allergy shots for years and now we control both kids with Claritin D or Zyrtec. Not sure if those can be given to dogs though, you might check with your vet.

Did the vet give her an antihistamine? If so that may be why she is sleeping.

If it's allergens in the air making her miserable then keeping her inside as much as possible until plants, flowers, and trees are done blooming will help. Also, as hard as it is because it's tempting to open windows to let the fresh Spring air in, keep windows and doors closed as much as possible. And for the same reason giving fairly frequent baths will help. Maybe use diluted shampoo and air dry so as to not dry her hair and skin out too much? And wash her bedding frequently as the offending agents can get trapped in her bedding from her hair, then she snuggles her face in it causing problems.

Good luck. Allergies are difficult to completely treat but there are things that can help make her more comfortable.

And give her an extra :hug:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Marie,

I didn't know that allergies could make a dog throw up.. My Aussie (that we just lost last October) had terrible allergies and was a very high maintenance dog for 13 years..
Walking on grass even bothered her feet!

If I had her on Prednisone she was fine, but once I took her off she reverted right back ..
Hopefully Sissy will do well on something over the counter..

Poor girl


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Awww, poor Sissy girl. Ollie has allergies, but I think his are mostly food based. How frustrating for you and for her. Sending her :hug::kiss: and hope she feels better soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Marie, I'm so sorry to hear Sissy isn't feeling well. Hope whatever it is, it will be gone and forgotten VERY soon. :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, poor Sissy, I am sorry she suffers from allergies. I hope she feels better soon, give her an extra belly rub.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tell Sissy that Tess says she's sorry she's feeling so rotten. Allergies suck!!! The antihistamine could definitely be making her sleepy. 
Tess has terrible allergies - food & environment - normally she doesn't vomit, but did 3 times yesterday. Her allergies have been really bad over the past few weeks due to the pollens, tree buds, etc. Tess spends most over her day scratching her face or chwing on her feet. Fortunately she hasn't developed any hot spots yet and it doesn't see to affect her coat/skin. I started giving her allergy shots about 6-7 weeks ago but they said I may not see improvement for almost a year. In the meantime she gets 1/2 a Benadryl once or twice a day.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

when you say allergies, did the vet say if they were food or airborne? my vet has told me that most itching, etc. are allergy related but it's to food. is she on a wheat or beef free diet? those seem to be the 2 major allergies, i have eliminated them in my dogs diet (the wheat, he went off beef years ago) and his eyes have cleared up, etc. the throwing up might be food again or empty stomache. my pup throws up when his belly is empty. look at what you are feeding her, my vet told me which was the first time anyone said this is you can treat the allergy symptom but you need to get to the root of what's causing the problem. my dogs eyes were so full of gross goop, she told me to remove wheat from his diet, i did and his eyes are great, no more antibiotic ointment. anyways, food for thought,i hope your pup gets better, there's nothing worse than a dog that doesn't feel good. give her lots of belly rubs, that's sometimes the best medicine!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I sure hope you can figure out what's wrong with Sissy and if it is allergies that you can figure out to what. We've fought allergies with our lab for 11 years....it's not fun!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor Sissy!  I hope she feels better soon, I have terrible allergies to food and airborne and what a drag that is.

Have you thought about trying a neutrogena shampoo and conditioner? Or the baby shampoo/cond that is frag. free? If the allergies are really making her drag alot, I'd talk to the vet about an occasional medicine, like benadryl or something.

I hope she feels better soon! WE send our kisses!

Kara and Gucci.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is feeling better this morning. She is even playing - so I am glad for that. 
She really didn't feel well for a few days. He thinks it is airborne allergies. I have been giving Sis benadryl but I was only giving her 1/2 tablet of children's chewable mixed in peanut butter....lololol

He wanted me to start her on a whole childrens or 1 adult capsule. If the capsule makes her sleepy then go back to the childrens.

The pollen here is really bad right now with spring and flowers, etc. He thinks she carries it back in on her coat and then she begins to itch. He said when everything becomes inflamed like her ears that can cause the nausea. One of her ears was inflamed.

Like Jan said, when they bring the allergens back inside with them it goes on their bedding, etc. - in the winter I would wash her bedding about once a week. But now that it is spring about 2/3 times. 

My son had allergies, too. One time I thought it would be great to have the fresh air in and opened all the windows and within a few hours his eyes were almost swollen shut. Poor guy. He is better now but still suffers at 26 yrs. old.

Little Buddy - my DH has been giving her a little bite every morning of wheat bread with a little peanut butter on it - I am going to have to make him quit. But the vet thought it was airborne.

She is so sweet and loving - I hate to see her feel bad.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Peanuts and wheat are VERY common allergies, I would have him stop for awhile and then you can reintroduce ONE at a time to make sure that isn't the culprit. It may be outdoor allergies, but usually, I know with humans, they go hand in hand, and people with outdoor allergies usually have atleast one or two food allergies. Not sure how it works in the animal kingdom!

I'm glad she's feeling better though. Wheat is one of my worst allergies, I can't breathe and start wheezing really bad.  Its a shame because virtually everthing has wheat in it! 

Hugs to Sissy!
Kara


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sissy,

With my Aussie, I had to systematically weed out all kinds of things..wheat was the worst offender for food ..next was corn and white rice. Also certain additives in food.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I may have to be the mean General and cut out the breakfast treat. I know she is ok with the peanut butter because she has had that ever since we got her.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I give Ollie Chlorphenteramine (not sure of spelling) for allergies. It's an antihistimine too, but does not make him sleepy. It's over the counter as well and very inexpensive. It might be worth a try. Being sleepy all the time is no fun either. When I was in California, Safeway ordered a bottle of a thousand tablets for me and it was $9.95. Ollie does well on 1/2 to 2/3 a tablet up to twice a day. I've even given him a whole pill with no ill effects or drowsiness. 

Hope Sissy is feeling better quick!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I hope Sissy feels better soon - poor girl!

If the Benadryl doesn't work, ask the vet for a different kind of antihistimine - there are several and they are all different. My vet said a dog may respond to one and not the other - you just have to try them and see.

Hugs!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Marie, I can't really speak about Havanese and allergies since Bella is just 9 months old, but Marilyn had the dogs on Canidae and we've had her on that, too. There's lamb and rice, etc,. We changed to Nature's Variety because I thought it was healthier but she didn't do well--she just wasn't herself and her coat wasn't healthy looking. We switched back to Canidae and she's been doing great ever since.

I know there are vets who do natural treatments and when that doesn't completely work, mix RX with natural. Our vet does that and got into it because of so many cases of allergies he saw in the dogs he saw.

Hope she get better real soon.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Nancy,

I forgot that - yes, Sissy was on Canidae when we first got her. She quit eating it and we did the kibble search til we found something she would eat. I really don't think it's the food because it seems it's seasonal with her allergies. The vet thinks so, too.

Thanks for reminding me, I might just give that a try.


----------

